# Can we talk???



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm sorry, but in my opinion she's a pompous a$$. Her website is about the opposite of the real way she has been. I would have asked for my money back a long time ago or made such a stink she would have paid me to leave. You are the customer. Hopefully your contract will not tie you to her once you walk out the door. But (as I cool down) you will have a nice pup.


----------



## goldencharm (Dec 26, 2005)

*would anyone like to review the contract??*

View attachment PUPPY PURCHASE CONTRACT.doc

Seems a rather comprehensive document. I signed a similar one when I bought my cavvie, but then again, I TRUSTED that breeder. Does evrything seem in order here? Do I need a lawyer???


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

I kind of laughed about the #1 statement about the socialization with everything .....except the new families!!
How do you feel about the contract?


----------



## goldencharm (Dec 26, 2005)

I kind of got nervous about the part where she mentions having to return the dog is he has a genetic illness or whatever (as part of the deal to get another puppy). WHO would do that?? What about the part where she says she can reclaim the dog if she thinks it's being abused? Can they do that?? Not that I would ever EVER abuse a dog. But what is her defintion of abuse? And in the contract she mentions feeding Nutros puppy chow (my favorite) but in person she said to buy Eukanuba. (??) It would be so convenient to just talk to HER. But the one time I _hinted_ that she was less than available to me...she sent me a terse email telling me she had had a family emergency. I even wrote an email to the breeder who had recommended me to her. And she told me to cut the breeder some slack!! they are friends, so.....~sigh~


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I really feel sorry for you. Choosing a puppy should be an enjoyable event I am at a loss for words. 

We got Holly from a breeder here in West Palm Beach, Fl. My husband was able to play extensively with the puppies and then choose. Wonderful dogs with champions in the blood line. No restrictions !! She has called a few times to let us know about upcoming litters and also to inquire about Holly (always wants photos). A real sincere and caring breeder.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Once you have the pup in your possession, it is yours. This woman would have a hard time proving abuse if you have a vet and records. It's up to you to return the pup if it has problems isn't it (if you wanted to do that) and it's her vet who's going to check it for problems. Feed Nutros if you want, it's your pup. The best thing to do is find out which pup is yours, pick it up, and run out that door and don't look back!! Hang in there!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I still feel like the puppy you'll get will be worth all of what you're going through right now.

The lady has poor people skills.....it's too bad you can't do much about it. I'm sure she doesn't have comment cards to fill out once you get your puppy.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm sorry that you seem to be doing business with a backyard puppy mill. Once you have your pup,run.
I would report her to the national Golden Retriever club.They hate puppy mills as much as I do. 
I'm sure you will love your pup and have a wonderful Golden life with him.
However what this woman is doing is wrong and she needs to be reported.
Shane


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Whoa shane....backyard puppy mill? Report her? For what? I guess I'm the odd man out here. I was quietly going to fizzle in the background. But now I'm confused. Am I missing something? What is reportable? Someone mentioned a contract...is there something I haven't seen?


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Ok...I read the contract. Sounds like she's concerned for the well-being of her dogs and her reputation. I don't get that you are expected to return an animal for hereditary problems...I'm reading it as an option...but perhaps some legalese experts would be helpful.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

True the breeder's actions do seem a bit odd but just supposed that "family emergency" was that her mother was dying or her husband was just diagnosed with a fatal cancer or some other similar emergency... I believe I could understand her reluctance to talk about business and puppies. I would give her the benefit of the doubt for now and try to not form any negative conclusions just yet.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Lucky's Mom,I've following this topic since the first thread. This "breeder" has a very nice looking web site,but has not done anything that was said on the web site. She has acted as if the pups were nothing but a commidity to sold for profit.She has displayed none of the quailties of someone who breeds for the love of the breed. 
I have seen this type before,but without actually meeting her or doing business I can't be completely sure.
But however you look at it her actions and her way of doing business show that profit is more important than anything else. Every reputable breeder I've known takes the time to get to know the people they will sell to.They sit and talk with them,allow them to visit and play with the pups for long periods of time and some even will do background checks and home visits.They allow the buyers to pick the pup that they want and try to help match them with waht they have learned about the buyers.
This woman is more interested in the money that the well being of the pups.
It's a shame that she is allowed to do business. Someone needs to report her so that,at the least,she would be taught how it should be done.
Monomer,have you read all the threads about this? I can understand a family emergency delaying a meeting,but not all the meetings or emails.
I think if you read all the threads on this you will agree that something smells fishy about the whole setup.
Shane


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I agree with what you say, Shane. I guess I'm just looking at it from the angle that she's already got her deposit in and she's gonna get one of those puppies.

Yeah....the lady sucks about dealing with people, but didn't she come with big referrals? There's more to the story than just this thread, for anyone who missed GoldenCharms other threads.... The lady has been VERY difficult all the way through.

I feel that she's gonna get a great puppy in spite of the breeder being so difficult....

And for my future referrence, I will never call this lady when we're ready for another puppy (I live close enough, that had it been a nice experience for GoldenCharm, we could have went to her).

Rick


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks Rick, I know that the puppy,barring any health issues, will be a fantastic addition to it's new family.
I just want to say that the web site and referrals couldn't be further from the real experience than night and day. I know all too well that referrals are only as good as the person giving them.Nobody ever checks the person giving the referral and unless they are nationally known, how would you know that they even exist? I've used referrals in hiring staff, at first I didn't call each of the referrals,but after being burned a few times I started checking. Most referrals aren't worth the paper they written on. 
I go by what the person does,not on what some stranger has written.
Shane


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

That's the part that bothers me about the lady. She knows enough about how it should be to write it up on her site. So why not live it?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lucky's mom said:


> Ok...I read the contract. Sounds like she's concerned for the well-being of her dogs and her reputation. I don't get that you are expected to return an animal for hereditary problems...I'm reading it as an option...but perhaps some legalese experts would be helpful.


A lot of what this lady put in her contract and posted on her web site has been contradicted by her own actions.

As far as reporting them to the National Golden Retriever Club, if the experience has truly been as bad as GoldenCharm has described to us, I would want to make sure that the GR Club doesn't endorse her as a reputable breeder.

I know if you've read all the other posts by GoldenCharm, you'd agree that there's a lot of strange stuff this breeder does......including not letting the buyers ask questions, her not asking questions of the buyers. Large open house, with limited time with the puppies. Not letting the buyer have any say in which puppy they want....etc, etc.

Still, I feel she's gonna get a great puppy, and I still feel it will be in spite of the breeder.

Rick


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Evidently I'm 'out of the loop' here... This is the only thread I've read on this. I'm going to bed now but tomorrow I'll do a search and see if I can find the other threads about this breeder...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Just scroll down the Golden Retriever Puppy section and look for the threads started by GoldenCharm. You'll see what we're talking about.....

Rick


----------



## goldencharm (Dec 26, 2005)

just want to say thanks everyone who has taken an interest in my journey to bring home this puppy. It makes me feel better knowing I'm not alone in such a bizarre situation. I am a professional person. IN fact, I'm a therapist. As a result I 'read' people very well. I have to say I need to shoulder some responsibility for going ahead with this breeder. 4 or 5 months ago I first contacted her after finding her website on GRCC I think it was.I found her very informative - for a time- then I wanted to go to her house to see her dogs etc. and talk. Guess what happened? A "family emergency". She was supposed to get back to me to re-scedule but never did. I had an inkling then. Should have gone with my hunch. :doh: Live and learn. Rick, i agree. I'll have a fabulous pup and I can just walk away from this:wave:


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I have read the other threads. There is not enough tangible info to instruct someone to "report" a wrong doing. That is serious stuff and should be based on clear evidence. I'm seeing some things that bother me about the type of communication going on. In short, I'm seeing a lack of clear communication.


If you read the other thread and this one, you will note that alot of the communication seems to be done in "hints" and "feelings". The whole thing seems escellated from perceptions. A lot can be helped by direct honest communication.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lucky's mom said:


> There is not enough tangible info to instruct someone to "report" a wrong doing.


I'm not talking about reporting a "wrong doing." But there's nothing wrong with reporting a bad experience. Who knows? Maybe others have complained to the GR Club about her in the past. If she's not already listed as a reputable breeder with the GR Club, what would she care anyway?

I'd be curious to hear whether or not all the other buyers feel the same way...


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

No offense meant to you Goldencharm. A customer should never be made to feel intimidated. The lady isn't showing customer service skills. Its unfortuneate that you must put more work into it then she. I just think calling the place a "puppy mill" is overblowing it.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> But there's nothing wrong with reporting a bad experience.


True...that is true. Nothing wrong in that. If it were me, I'd express my concerns to the breeder first and then based on that outcome, go from there. Of course if I was worried I wouldn't get a puppy at the end of it....I'd probably pass on any potential conflict. Beautiful puppies.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lucky's mom said:


> Beautiful puppies.


I agree 100% with that. I think I'd take one look at the puppies, and nothing else would matter.


----------



## goldencharm (Dec 26, 2005)

*I definitely don't think it's a puppy mill . But seriously lacking in PR, yes.I have not responded the way I usually would in a similar situation, not from the get go. All along,I knew she could withhold a pup and I didn't want to take that chance.It's not like there are GR breeders on every street or anything. Just two that are close. And they're friends. The referrences I mentioned were from the GRCC (meaning she was listed on their site)and from the other breeder (Fyreglo kennels). Fyreglo was my 1st choice.:nchuck: Her pups were all spoken for this litter, and she told me this would be her last litter.  Hence, i chose to go with this one. Reluctantly.So, essentially, I've "made my bed"...
Sorry to carp on this ad nauseum. I guess I had expected that even a "cold" person would melt where golden puppies are involved.:heartbeat I thought wrong.:no: :no: *


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

After reading all posts in this thread, I feel so lucky. Teddy will be ours the first weekend in March. The breeder called us as early as 7am to let us know that 5 pups had been born. Then invited us over to see all 11 in the evening. The breeder held up a new born for us to see. 

A few days went by and we went over again, we actually touched one. At 10 days old we were holding them. The breeder called us when they started moving last week, of course we went over the next day. We held many of the pups that day.

Tomorrow we are going over again to hold puppies. Each and every day these puppies are being handled by a variety of different people. Mom just wags her tail as if to say, "Thank you for holding my baby, I know you won't hurt them."

My situation sounds so much different than goldencharm.

www.albumtown.com/capehank


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

I finally figured out which kennel goldencharm had such difficulty with after getting the name from the puppy contract. I had sent e-mails out to different breeders in Alberta and BC during my search for a puppy or older GR and another breeder had passed my information to your breeder goldencharm. I didn't receive any response. Looking back, I'm glad she didn't respond if she gives this much grief to all the potential puppy owners :S

My husband and I decided on a puppy from Nadina Goldens (near Trail, BC) who is slightly older, but still very much a puppy (16 weeks by the time we pick him up). When I was looking through their hereditary lines I saw the puppies were from Fyreglo and Hollykins, etc so I felt a bit better as to where the genetics were coming from. Mind you, Nadina isn't listed on the grcc site, but Fyreglo is. *shrug* I'm just glad that the OFA, CERF clearances are good....k9database.com is great


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

Try to focus on the quality of the pups.. and how the breeder is doing in caring for them.. instead of her personality.. you are buying a pup... and hopefully a good one.. it is nice if the breeder is a nice person, but it is not essential.... 
were the facilities clean when you visited?.. did the pups seem happy and playful? (if they wern't asleep)... 
don't worry too much about the rudeness of the breeder..just worry about if she knows what she is doing.. 
then suck it up.. stand up straight.. and talk to her head on when it is time... 
concern yourself with caring for the pup when you get home..get a crate.. get some food... be sure and get vaccination records on the pup and deliver them to your vet so he/she can schedule the remaining ones.. read on here or elsewhere about crate training and potty training.. 
get a game plan in place.. develop a schedule that has puppy time in it..for training, playing, and exercising your pup... 
get ready..


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Try not to communicate with her much after you get the puppy, because you certainly don't want to give her anything that could be twisted around as "ill treatment." I have spoken to breeders who swear they would repossess the dog for "violation" of the contract even if they had to sneak into the house and STEAL the dog. While I'm not sure if this actually occurs, just be careful. You might want to speak with a lawyer to find out exactly what "ill treatment" could be defined as.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

Ill treatment would be shooting the breeder when she snuck into your house in the dead of night..


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Shooting some crazy breeder who is trying to sneak into your house. An excellent idea :


----------



## suzieQ2 (Jan 15, 2014)

*SuzieQ2*



goldencharm said:


> *I definitely don't think it's a puppy mill . But seriously lacking in PR, yes.I have not responded the way I usually would in a similar situation, not from the get go. All along,I knew she could withhold a pup and I didn't want to take that chance.It's not like there are GR breeders on every street or anything. Just two that are close. And they're friends. The referrences I mentioned were from the GRCC (meaning she was listed on their site)and from the other breeder (Fyreglo kennels). Fyreglo was my 1st choice.:nchuck: Her pups were all spoken for this litter, and she told me this would be her last litter.  Hence, i chose to go with this one. Reluctantly.So, essentially, I've "made my bed"...*
> *Sorry to carp on this ad nauseum. I guess I had expected that even a "cold" person would melt where golden puppies are involved.:heartbeat I thought wrong.:no: :no: *


Just read your post and see that it was a very long time ago but am curious to know who this breeder was that you had problems with and did they resolve it with you. We recently had a bad experience ourselves and am hoping to get it resolved but wonder if it is the same breeder and if they have a habit of poor public relations skills with their customers. We are very disappointed in the transactions we have had so far with them.


----------



## suzieQ2 (Jan 15, 2014)

suzieQ2 said:


> Just read your post and see that it was a very long time ago but am curious to know who this breeder was that you had problems with and did they resolve it with you. We recently had a bad experience ourselves and am hoping to get it resolved but wonder if it is the same breeder and if they have a habit of poor public relations skills with their customers. We are very disappointed in the transactions we have had so far with them.


 Could you tell me was the breeder Nadina's Golden's out of B.C.?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

suzieQ2 said:


> Could you tell me was the breeder Nadina's Golden's out of B.C.?


This is a really really old thread, so you may or may not get answers from the original posters. 

I believe they are talking about Christine Kobler's kennel "Red Gold" 
Website: Redgold Golden Retrievers

I got that name off the puppy contract on page 1.


----------



## suzieQ2 (Jan 15, 2014)

What was the name of this Breeder I am very curious ..sounds like one I am dealing with


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Sounds like it was "Redgold golden retrievers." Click on the link that Brave posted and it will take you to their website


----------



## suzieQ2 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks for that info. Brave Jen


----------



## suzieQ2 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks Archers Mom


----------

